# Some Of The Expectant Mothers 2012 Guess How Many



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)

Barnyard Buddies Chloe Due Date - 2/15/2012 Single, Twins or Triplets?









Barnyard Buddies Shanghi Due 2-15-12 Twins, Triplets, Quads?









Barnyard Buddies Honey Pie Due Date 2-8-12 Single, Twins or Triplets?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute girls! I would guess Twins, Twins, and Single. For such a close due date she's not too big.

For Chloe, I thought Fainters were always black, white, or grey?
And I was curious who the kid is in your signature, you seem to favor that picture   :thumb:

Beautiful girls though. Shanghi looks like she's scowling or smiling. Hard to say haha


----------



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)

DavyHollow said:


> Cute girls! I would guess Twins, Twins, and Single. For such a close due date she's not too big.
> 
> For Chloe, I thought Fainters were always black, white, or grey?
> And I was curious who the kid is in your signature, you seem to favor that picture   :thumb:
> ...


Fainting goats come in all colors. Black and white is the most common. I am hoping to get some tri-colored goats this year with blue eyes!


----------



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)

DavyHollow said:


> Cute girls! I would guess Twins, Twins, and Single. For such a close due date she's not too big.
> 
> For Chloe, I thought Fainters were always black, white, or grey?
> And I was curious who the kid is in your signature, you seem to favor that picture   :thumb:
> ...


I am sorry that I forgot to tell you who the kid is in my signature. He is favored because of the tractor in the background. I got the tractor in the picture by pure accident. I sell tractors for a living in addition to my Barnyard Buddies Fainting Goats. I do not believe that I could stage that picture if I tried, so it has become a signature picture!:thumbup:


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Shanghi's expression!
onder: I'll take a guess: Single, Triplets, Twins

~Christy


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are all cute! I say twins, triplets, and a single


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish we had a front view on Chloe, but I'll say single ,triplets,single


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

I'm agreeing with Maggie - twins, trips, single. My ki-bos are due at the same time as yours and two of them look comparable in size to hour first two. That is my prediction for my girls too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cuties.... :thumb:


----------



## Janet Farkas (Jan 18, 2012)

amylawrence said:


> I'm agreeing with Maggie - twins, trips, single. My ki-bos are due at the same time as yours and two of them look comparable in size to hour first two. That is my prediction for my girls too.


Wishing you all the best with wonderful babies to be! I can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute!  Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

single, twins, single-or twins


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Single,Twins,Single


----------

